# Colfax Lake



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Found this lake on Google Earth yesterday. Just east of Lancaster couple miles off of Wheeling st. does anyone know if there is an easy access to this place? From the road it was a good 1/2 mile hike, and once there I really couldnt see any place to fish from. I do not believe this lake gets any fishing pressure as I saw minimal evidence that people fish there. Someone keeps the dam mowed so I am thinking there has to be another way to the lake.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This lake/pond was drained in 2002. 

I (prior to the draining) use to access the lake by working my way out the feeder creek with a 14ft. V-bottom or a canoe. I haven't fished it since it was drained. 

Feel free to P.M. me if you would like some more information. I'll be able to get back with you sometime next week.


----------

